# Ratio of grunts to POGs?



## Pandorac (Apr 9, 2015)

I was wondering what the ratio of prior grunts to POGs is in the CSO community. I'm assuming the majority are former 03xx?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 9, 2015)

Who fucking cares? They are all operators now.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 9, 2015)

*SOF Truths*

*Humans are more important than Hardware.* 
Quality is better than Quantity. 
Special Operations Forces cannot be mass produced. 
Competent Special Operations Forces cannot be created after emergencies occur. 
*Most Special Operations require non-SOF assistance*
A lot of different backgrounds enter the SOF community.  I've seen former Scouts, mechanics, cooks, truck drivers, medics, infantrymen, tankers, and a slew of 18X's who did everything from run successful construction companies to manage restaurants.  It doesn't matter where you came from...it matters that you're competent, a hard worker, and willing to learn.  

By the way, without those support guys you call "POGs," you wouldn't have chow, bullets, or fuel.  They can bring some good experience to any SOF team on specific support issues.  Never underestimate the power of good support.  Amateurs talk tactics, Professionals talk personnel and logistics.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2015)

Pandorac said:


> I was wondering what the ratio of prior grunts to POGs is in the CSO community. I'm assuming the majority are former 03xx?


Why not check the Marine Times series on the 1st MARSOC deployment, lack of POGs seriously hampered their deployment.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 9, 2015)

When MARSOC was being founded after DET1's initial run the screening was only open to 03's, but now anyone that wants can give it a shot. I'm a former 0311, and we all talk our good shit talk about non-infantry. It's just an infantry thing (same way non-infantry talk shit about us), but we all rely on one another and I've known some damned good guys who despite not being infantry were still damned good Marines. MARSOC is no exception I'm sure regardless of where they originally came from. Like the man said, they are all operators now, and they are all Marines period.


----------



## Pandorac (Apr 10, 2015)

I used the acronym for the meaning, not as a derogatory title. Looking back though, I understand that why it got the reception it did. I appreciate the information. This wasn't meant to be "Grunts are badass/ everyone else is lesser", just an inquiry into the most common military background.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 10, 2015)

As it has been mentioned it takes all to have a working military.  IIRC trigger pullers are somewhere between 10 -20% of those deploy.  It was something like that in RVN.   It takes a hell of a lot of people, to transport, supply, feed, etc a person in the field.  I would blame the movies for making the hard charger life take the ultimate person in our military.   That would never get to where they needed to go, never have the equipment they need, never have important support needed to do the job, etc if it was not for others.   Some of those others never leave CONUS.  

IIRC,  I read or heard somewhere that pog is a no-no word or will be.  Like WM is a no-no word.


----------



## Devon678 (Apr 14, 2015)

My buddy got fucked with pretty hard in ITC, I've honestly been worried about that. Also, I know 3 Marines who are POG's  who were selected, but they all had to go through A&S twice. I don't lack any confidence of making it through the first time, but I considered it a possibility that because I'm a POG I may have to go through again. Am I completely wrong?


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 14, 2015)

Devon678 said:


> My buddy got fucked with pretty hard in ITC, I've honestly been worried about that. Also, I know 3 Marines who are POG's  who were selected, but they all had to go through A&S twice. I don't lack any confidence of making it through the first time, but I considered it a possibility that because I'm a POG I may have to go through again. Am I completely wrong?



If you've got the mind and the heart to do it, then you'll be a first time go at A&S, even as a POG.  Understand that there is a chance that you will have to do it a second time, but do not dwell on it unless and until it comes to pass.


----------



## Devon678 (Apr 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> If you've got the mind and the heart to do it, then you'll be a first time go at A&S, even as a POG.  Understand that there is a chance that you will have to do it a second time, but do not dwell on it unless and until it comes to pass.


I appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2015)

Devon678 said:


> My buddy got fucked with pretty hard in ITC, I've honestly been worried about that. Also, I know 3 Marines who are POG's  who were selected, but they all had to go through A&S twice. I don't lack any confidence of making it through the first time, but I considered it a possibility that because I'm a POG I may have to go through again. Am I completely wrong?



Ask yourself this, is getting to where you want to be worth going through A&S twice?


----------



## Devon678 (Apr 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> Ask yourself this, is getting to where you want to be worth going through A&S twice?


It absolutely is... But I want to be the first person I know to make it the first time.


----------



## pardus (Apr 15, 2015)

Devon678 said:


> It absolutely is... But I want to be the first person I know to make it the first time.



So stop asking stupid questions and train.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2015)

Pandorac said:


> I used the acronym for the meaning, not as a derogatory title. Looking back though, I understand that why it got the reception it did. I appreciate the information. This wasn't meant to be "Grunts are badass/ everyone else is lesser", just an inquiry into the most common military background.



POG is considered a pejorative in many circles, especially when said by someone new or unknown.  "Support" or "enablers" would have been a better choice of words.


----------



## Pandorac (Apr 17, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> POG is considered a pejorative in many circles, especially when said by someone new or unknown.  "Support" or "enablers" would have been a better choice of words.


Good to go, thank you.


----------

